
Ask HN: Would you chose Node.js, Golang, or Rust for a GraphQL pet project? - speedgoose
Hi HN,<p>I have ideas for a new pet project, nothing really important, and I think it&#x27;s a great opportunity to learn a new stack. I want to use GraphQL and I hesitate between NodeJS, Golang, and Rust. If you have any other suggestions I would gladly hear them.<p>I&#x27;m not deploying on AWS or Azure so I don&#x27;t really mind ram usage or cpu usage. The database will probably be PostGreSQL because I want a boring (in a good way) database on this project. I will also do some light crypto to play with Merkle trees, but I feel like all languages have acceptable crypto libraries nowadays.<p>Thanks !
======
verdverm
If you want cryptos, Merkel tree is not enough. You need consensus for proof
of (whatever) unless you are doing single node proof of authority.

Node has a benefit that the frontend is in the same language. You might check
out [https://apollokit.org](https://apollokit.org)

~~~
speedgoose
Thanks for your advices. I'm actually planning to have a single node proof of
authority, because I don't need high availability. I will have a queue, and a
single node signing stuff one by one. The idea is to have something very
simple and cost efficient.

Apollo Universal Starter Kit sounds nice, I knew about Apollo but not about
this. Thanks !

------
troyk
I have no experience with GraphQL, but if I were doing a pet project today I'd
spin up [https://github.com/absinthe-
graphql/absinthe](https://github.com/absinthe-graphql/absinthe) and check it
out

~~~
speedgoose
Elixir and the ErlangVM are a bit too exotic for this project and me, but it
does sound interesting. I will probably try it out for something simpler in
the future. Thanks.

------
steveklabnik
I don't know much about Go's GraphQL support, but the majority of the
ecosystem exists in node today, and Rust has some stuff, but it's not as
mature.

I would have other reasons to use Rust here if I were to do this, but Node is
the safest choice, imho.

~~~
speedgoose
Thanks, I think I will go with NodeJS.

